# Who has the Worst job in the Imperium?



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I was pondering earlier who has the worst job in the 40k universe, what is every ones thought? Is it one of the slaving beaurocrat of the imperium? One of the mindless breeding engines of war? A imperial gaurdsman? A brainless servitor? 


Well my bet for the worst job is a psyker, specifically a minor one in the form of an astropath, whos job consists of constantly casting their minds into the warp. Part of their job also in just about all books, seems to die violently with a daemon bursting out of their heads, out of all of the 40k books I've read, I don't think any astropaths have survived with of them all dieing vainly at the whim of a daemon.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Emperor. Enduring an existence of unimaginable and unrelenting agony.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The poor schlubs that have to catch wild Grox and somehow get them back alive to Agri-centers for lobotomizing...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Custodes.

Imagine it. You train for lord knows how long to be ultra hardened elite bodyguards, and then you spend a good deal of your career changing out the slop bags on the Golden Potty.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

The emperor as stated he is suffering immensely especially from countless who die in his name the guilt must immense it is said he remembers everyone that died by name.

imperial guard it doesn't matter how hard and how well they fight how valiantly they struggle the guardsmen will go unsong unremembered and unloved.

common citizen most of there life is back breaking work then death.

grey knights the epitome of thankless existance men who should be getting statues and action figures made in there honor live in the shadow of other space marines they do deeds that would make most chapters piss there ceramite underwear yet not a thank you sure a lot of it is self brought but still


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

In an universe where every man has its chance to count, where you can shine, where there is adventure, action and thrill (and countless cargos of shit ready to drop on your head...), where gods exists, there is an ultimate purpose for everyone (and every race), for me, in such unuverse, the "worst life trophy" should be awarded to the monotask servitors. Only doing the same 3 movements for the rest of their lives, and never understanding that fact and still being able to think simple thoughts....
But...being the emperor too can be shit..yeah


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd be willing to say the Adepts of the Administratum have it badly. In addition to all the downsides of an average Imperial citizen, some are trusted with running the impossibly large bureaucracy of the Imperium, while others know or are in a position to learn things the common man was never meant to know...with all the mental health drawbacks that implies. Sometimes it's both.

On the whole, though, I think it's easier to say that life sucks in the Imperium no matter what your station.

EDIT: Unless your name is Castus Grendel. Then being an Adept kicks ass.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The poor SoW that has to clean the waste recycling system of a Plague marine Ship.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

locustgate said:


> The poor SoW that has to clean the waste recycling system of a Plague marine Ship.


What is "clean"?? :grin:


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

locustgate said:


> The poor SoW that has to clean the waste recycling system of a Plague marine Ship.


I'd say whoever has to change the bedsheets on a slaanesh ship.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> I'd say whoever has to change the bedsheets on a slaanesh ship.


Ok lets just say the janitor on a slaanesh or nurgle ship, they both have terrible jobs. The nurgle one will never finish his job and the slaanesh one will probably get raped.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Ok lets just say the janitor on a slaanesh or nurgle ship, they both have terrible jobs. The nurgle one will never finish his job and the slaanesh one will probably get raped.


The Chosen Janitor of Nurgle wouldn't need to bother cleaning up. Money for nothing!

And the Exalted Fluffer of Slaanesh would probably treat copious amounts of such activities as a perk of the job.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Guy who has to wipe the Emperor ass after he poops himself.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Guy who has to wipe the Emperor ass after he poops himself.


Suddenly, being "The Sigillite" doesn't look like so much fun does it? :laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Stuff.


......true....but probably not the janitor slaves.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting idea CotE. I guess it comes down to point of view. But before I read CotE's comment I would say being a guardsmen/riflemen. I would say that riflemen today join the military in order to make a contribution on a very strong scale. Awards like the Victoria Cross or Medal of Honor show this. In a sense these people gain a sense of immortality when they win this and this drives them to join and go through all that bullshit. However, in a world or universe where one man makes no difference, especially one with a lasgun, they essentially know full well they are going to sacrifice their lives and souls for nothing. Most probably need the idea that the Emperor saves their souls and so on and so fourth. But they essentially the most damned being in the galaxy in my opinion.

The Emperor going through what he is is an idea that would definitely scare me given the same situation. However, there is a part of me that feels that the Emperor has and is still giving an immortal essence throughout the galaxy that gives his soul a smirk if it can do so.


----------

